# Has anyone used either Canon 90 or R6 with Tamron 150-600 mm G1



## davholla (Jun 25, 2021)

For birds and other quick small moving objects.


----------



## beagle100 (Jul 10, 2021)

I found the AF on the Tamron 150-600 poor on the Canon M5 mirrorless ...  maybe (probably) similar to the R6
but the sigma 150-600 was good


----------



## weepete (Jul 10, 2021)

I tried out my tamron 150-600 G1 on a 90D very breifly when I was in a shop, but I also tried it out on the 5DmkIV which seemed even better, so I got the latter 😉


----------

